# Reece and Winter



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

So I have two does who should be due soon. First is Reece, she is a registered lamancha FF who is bred to a drool worthy champion lamancha buck who I can't find a picture of, oh well. She could be do from 3/16-3/22. Reece is my problem goat. I was given her for free when I bought two other goats because she has an udder issue. When I first got her it was hot and swollen on one side and had puss. It drained and I treated it with Dry Cow. It had seemed to resolve but about two weeks ago I was feeling her udder and she has about 6 or 7 golf ball sized tumors on one side. No clue what it is or how it will effect her. I'm already planning on bottle feeding so I honestly don't care if she doesn't milk- I just really want some kids from her.















Winter is a nigi doe bred to Charlie my blue eyed tri colored buck. She could be due as soon as 3/18 or 3/28 not really sure :/ I put her in with Charlie when we got her and my grandpa ended up in the hospital and I didn't get her moved out so I guess she will be a waiting game 





















anyone want to guess when and how many kids they will have?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Anyone one want to guess how many? I am leaning towards a single on Reese but her previous owner thinks twins. And on Winter I just don't know. Maybe trips but I wouldn't be shocked at twins


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

9 days until Reese's first possible due date and 11 until Winter's. I want some babies!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm going to guess twins for both of them!!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

That would be awesome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Just an update. They are both doing well and have growing bellies. I only have pictures of Winter because of all the rain and Reece is out in the big area where I dare not drown my phone


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks good!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you! Some days I think she is having two and some days three... ah well time will tell


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Winter is in the kidding pen... first possible due date in 7 days but she has this long string of white mucus. Might be nothing but I'd rather be safe than sorry. It is stuck to the left side of her tail. Sorry for the bad pic. To say she was not cooperative is a major understatement!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Some better pics


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good you are watching her, happy kidding.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you! I reallh hope to get some blue eyed kids with her color. That is my dream kid.... or a buckskin. Is that likely with her color? Hmm


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

The blimps are respectively Reece in the back on the right and Winter in the front. Then to the far left outside the pen are my bottle babies. The black blob is my bucking and blending in well is my brown doeling


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Some new pics. Winter is so wide! Pics don't do justice and she is miserable. I almost hope she goes a little early just for some relief.




























She did this stretch ^ right before she peed.







and then Reeces the all around horribly behaved goat who never wants to take pictures


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Also if I press on her side I can feel babies REALLY easy. Little noses and feet


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

^her being Winter lol


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck. I hope they have their kids soon


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you, me too.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

This is poor Reeces' tumor filled udder. The right side seems normal and is getting milk in. The left side has so many tumors, and nothing comes out. Has anyone done a surgery to remove the udder before? How much ballpark did it cost? She has some really great genetics and I would love to get some more kids out of her but not at her risk and pain. Also I fear this may need to happen anyway and want to be prepared.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I just saw a post that said it cost $1600! I don't have that kind of money! I am praying for a doe kid and then I guess I will sell her for someone's freezer. Seems harsh but she shouldn't have to be in pain.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

I know my 4H leader had a goat have a mastectomy once and it didn't cost that much. 

I'd ask the actual vet for an estimate and not just go off a post online for prices if I thought this doe was worth being a brood doe.

Are you sure they are tumors?


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

That's a good idea. I'm not 100% certain but they are internal, not hot, really hard, round, about golf ball sized. And they are sore she doesn't like me feeling them.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Do you have a vet school anywhere near where you are? They will do discounted operations. When my goat had to get her leg amputated, it would have cost over $1000 at the vet. The vet school did it for $500, including boarding her for a week. Plus they were amazing with her and she recovered fine.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I typed out an answer earlier and apparently it didn't post! We don't have any vet schools in our state.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Is Reese CAE and CL negative?


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

took these yesterday before the hail storm. Still no kids.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I took my girl to the next state over. I think it was a 3 hr drive. Come to find out, GA does have a vet school, but it was more like 4 hrs away anyway.

Good luck on their impending births!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Still no babies ugh. Today is Reeces' first possible due date but I don't think she will kid for at least another couple days















Winter's first possible due date is in two days! She is bagging up nicely and I can't wait to see how many she has














she looks like Quasimodo in this last pic, I think it was the angle of her neck. She really does have a long elegant neck. Idk what happened


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Winter's ligs are gone. They were alomost gone about 8pm yesterday. So excited!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I get home from school about noon and I hope she waits till I get home


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Eeek!!! Hope all goes well!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Super exciting! Best wishes for healthy twins from both does, and easy kiddings!

I agree with the suggestion above, have Reece tested for CAE, CL, and Johnes soon by blood test to rule those out for the udder issue. I hope it doesn't cause any problems as she comes into milk!

Also, not to be critical or anything, but it looks like Reece could really use additional copper supplementation. Her reddish back legs and also start of a fish tail before you clipped her. If you don't already, you might consider copper bolusing or another supplementation like Replamin Plus.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks  and I am trying to find some copper boluses. Where can I get them?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Santa Cruz is cheapest last I checked. I haven't found anywhere local that carried them.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you. I've looked in almost every feed store around here and can't find any


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Me neither! I've checked everywhere.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

This is a good place:
http://www.pbsanimalhealth.com/details/Copasure-Capsules/532-4065.html


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you! Winter is finally getting serious. Shpuld have babies soon


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Triplets, look and act preemie. I guess 7-5 days early. Can't maintain temps. Got inside warmed up under heat lamp. Runt doeling can't hold head upright very long and then just goes limp. After they warmed up I got a little bit of strong coffee and a few ounces of colostrum down all three of them. 2 does one buck


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Oh no!! Prayers that they do well for you!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Get 1/2cc B Complex into them orally.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you and I don't have any B complex.... will rooster booster B12 do any good?


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

It's funny I was so shocked when they were all wet the two with more white, the flashy ones are does. And the black and white a buck. I was stumped because aren't bucks always the flashy ones? Well they dried and I realized these three kids have moonspots galore! Especially the buck! Winter has one little moonspot on her hiney and Charlie has none. Apparently Winter is a heavy moonspot producer!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

This was one of the hardest deliveries I've had. Winter's water broke and she pushed more about five minutes with no progress so I went in. I felt ribs. I finally got everyone pushed back and got a leg but the bucks head was back between is front legs and I couldn't get it but I finally got my fingers in his mouth and grabbed him by that. He came out just head no feet. Got his mouth clean and went back in. Presented with one hind foot was the bigger doe. And she came out that way. Went back in and felt a butt and no feet. I managed to get her feet and pull little doe out. Winter is doing well. Gave her some pen. She is eating and drinking and the placenta is hanging. She Is the easiest thing I have ever milked too.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Congrats on the babies! Sorry about the rough kidding


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Oh, I hope they all pull through! The are gorgeous!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks guys. They are doing well this morning. Standing albeit briefly, drinking colostrum from a bottle and they pooped and peed


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Aww yay!! They are sooo pretty!!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you! I love the buck's moonspots! I have been considering retaining a buck kid and selling Charlie because he is so tall for a nigi. The only thing this one doesn't have that I wanted is blue eyes.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Well, Spencer sure is growing like a weed!! When we brought him home he could walk right under Basil's belly. No way he could do that now!!









I wouldn't blame ya if you needed to "use" him to keep the blue eyes.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Well Reeces lost her ligs! If she is April foolin me I'll get her  also I have Prom tomorrow. .. she has horrible timing


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Eeeek!! So exciting!!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

She had buck/doe twins!!!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

And She got bred to the wrong buck! A saanen. Oh well at least I get a recorded grade doe out of it.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Awww, I love love love those ears!!! Congrats!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank you. I am very happy with her. She laid down to start pushing and 15 minutes later she had delivered both kids and two placentas with no help from me.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

That's great! I hope my girls kid that well.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

me too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks. They are doing great!


----------

